# Adding rear blocks to a 05 Z71????



## truckobsession (Feb 9, 2009)

I bought 2 rear 3 inch leaf spring blocks for my Z71 today. They are supposed to go between the leaf springs and axle. But, the Z71 came stock with a 2 inch block, and the instructions for the new ones say not to add it if the truck already has one. So do I just add the block anyways, on top of or under the stock one, or what?


----------



## M. Ready (Feb 20, 2009)

You can stack the blocks but I personally dont like the idea and have seen poeple spit them out while offroad. I would either buy one large block or an ad a leaf. Both are cheap and would give you the same end results.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

I agree, never stack blocks. Its sorta like building stuff that isn't up to code. It can be done, it HAS been done, and you probably won't die, but its not a good idea.

You say Z71, is it a half-ton or 3/4-ton? If so, 1-ton blocks are usually larger (if my experience with Fords are of any use).


----------



## Gary_602z (Nov 15, 2008)

Try www.chevytalk.org They can tell you not to do it!:laughing:

Gary


----------



## oregondiy (Oct 24, 2008)

This truck did not have a block in it from the factory, they must have been added in sometime.
Another vote here for not stacking 2 blocks, just get a bigger block for the height you want.


----------

